# للبيع ليزر الازرق والاخضر والبنفسجى - صواعق كهربائيه - بخاخ رذاذ الفلفل - كلبشات الحد



## star4444 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

يوجد لدينا الليزر الازرق الحارق الامريكى والصينى 30000 و 40000واط والمدى 15 كم 

*الليزر الاخضر الغير حارق مداه 6 كم 200 واط والليزر الاخضر 1000 واط
*الصواعق الكهربائيه قوه 8000 فولت وبها كشاف قوىشكل عصا وشكل مربع 
*البخاخ رذاذ الفلفل ويحتوى على اكثر من 50 بخه
*الكاميرات على شكل ساعه تسجل فديو صوت وصوره
*الكلبشات الحديد
*لوحات الستاره الساهره الطويله والقصيره
*الولاعات على شكل مسدسات ولها ثلاثه اشكال

*ويوجد عروض ايضا الليزر عليه صاعق مجانا 
*وستاره الساهر عليه صاعق هديه مجانا
*والصاعق عليه بخاخ رذاذ الفلفل هديه مجانا باسعار لا تقبل المنافسه


واسعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار خاصه جدا للجمله والكميااات

والتوصيل لجميع انحاء السعوديه 

للتواصل على الواتس اب

00201007625107​*​


----------

